# Hopefully Soon To Come



## Billh50 (Dec 26, 2015)

After receiving a donor mini-lathe bed and some extra parts. I have planned to extend my 7x12 to a 7x20. Now all I have to do is finish off 2 more projects for the wife and I can get on to mine. I will be posting the progress in a new thread when I get started on it. I already have a plan and think it should work out with too much trouble. The only thing that may hold me back a bit is the milling. Since my mill is a drill press with a cross slide it may take me some time to make things accurate and square enough. 
But i'm gonna give it my best try.


----------

